# Hammond iron choke



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking for a supplier in Canada for a 4H 50mA DC choke









Cheers guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

B&E sells Hammond on an order-only basis.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

stocking dealer in Canada

http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/c...e-deluxe-reverb-vibrolux-vibrolux-reverb.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe Jon can help you:

http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/chokes.html


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers gang. Just wanted a Canadian made product to come out of Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ordered & done. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

Look up A1 Electronic parts ... move down homepage to transformers...once in that page Hammond products are listed, shipping adds the cost like always and listed in USA $ ... I used them for parts... all is good...best of luck


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Arrived safe & waaaaay ahead of time.
Thanks Jon. (NextGenGuitars)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

London Power sells a couple Hammond chokes, too.


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

Out here in BC, Interior Electronics in Kelowna has ordered Hammond trannies and chokes for me.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Digikey


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Jon - Nextgen has best prices on Hammond transformers and chokes.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

+1 on a1 for transformers and stuff from hammond.


----------

